# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Buying] Legacy account

## Gansd

Hey guys!
I'm hoping to find a FFXIV Legacy PC account for sale that includes the pre-order bonuses from both ARR and Heavensward as well as the Legacy Chocobo Mount.
Preferably with low level characters but I'm not fussy about the levels and gear. Any region is fine too but it would be nice if you could provide me with some details and an idea of how much you would like to sell for.
Thanks for viewing!
please contact me with
[email protected]

----------

